# Chicken -n- Flour tortilla dumpling?



## my_psychosis (Nov 5, 2015)

I lost a recipe. I don't remember what it was called but it had
Cream, chicken, chicken broth, green chilies, and then you cut flour tortillas into strips and dropped them in for a few minutes till they puffed up.
I have been all over the net and cant find it. They all call for tomatoes and other veggies, and my recipe didn't. Does anybody have a recipe like this?

Please and thank you!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 5, 2015)

I made this once and didn't like it at all, so I dumped the recipe. The flour tortilla strips in it were just nasty I thought. They certainly didn't "puff up". If you want a good dish, just get some Bisquick and follow the recipe on the box for dropped dumplings.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 5, 2015)

I believe these ingredients are for Chilaquiles. The tortillas are cut into strips and fried, then added just before serving. We use Mexican Crema instead of cream.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 5, 2015)

Craig, I don't think the OP is talking about Chilaquiles. That's good!

I think this is the recipe requested...

Chicken And Flour Tortilla Dumplings Recipe - Food.com


----------



## cinisajoy (Nov 5, 2015)

If you want to do that I would advice making your own tortillas.    That way you can make sure they have baking powder and will fluff a bit.


----------



## my_psychosis (Nov 5, 2015)

Kayelle is closest, but mine had cream and broth not canned soup, also had green chilis. But I'm going to try the one you posted and just add the chilis. 
I still would like the original though, if anybody has it or close.

Thanks


----------

